# Stop Coping. You're just ugly.



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

*INB4 "dnd"*

Getting tired of all these height and ethnicity copers LOL.

*The ethnicity cope. CHAD IS ITS OWN RACE:*
This is mainly aimed at black men, other ethnicities may have it differently.
Tell Jeremy meeks, stefan tomlin (the most swiped man on tinder), Chris Brown, Trey songz, and the hundreds of black tyrones on tiktok/instagram, and the dozens of black athletes that they'll have a hard time slaying bc of their race JFL. You got white girls and latinas on tiktok and instagram simping for them hard smh. I remember one time this white chick I came across on tiktok was saying how she was penpaling this black dude in prison simply bc he was goodlooking and other white girls in the comments were asking how to do the same for other black men. That was the weirdest shit I even seen but it goes to show that even felons can slay if they're good looking (Hence, Jeremy meeks).


Tyrone after deepthroating someone's daughter :


A few vids out of thousands on tiktok:










*The height copers:*
Alot of tiktok chads, pretty boys, and hollywood chads aren't even 5'10 LOL yet millions of women simp for them. Tell these men that they can't slay bc of their height JFL:
Simone berlini (5'8)
Vinnie hacker (5'8)
Bryce Hall (5'9)
Griffin Johnson (5'9)
Justin bieber (5'9)
Tom cruise (5'7)
Zac efron (5'8)
All three jonas brothers (5'7-5'9)
Zayn malik (5'9)
Conan Gray (5'9)
The weeknd (5'6.5)
Pretty much 90% of kpop stars (JFL)
Prince (5'3)
Bow Wow (5'7)


*5'8 Vinnie hacker is pulling your oneitis you're simping for:*


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 2, 2021)

Both Meeks and Chris Brown are mixed


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 2, 2021)

dnrd


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> dnrd


dnd


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 2, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> dnd


Dungeons & Dragons is a fantasy tabletop role-playing game originally designed by Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson. It was first published in 1974 by Tactical Studies Rules, Inc. It has been published by Wizards of the Coast since 1997.


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Jun 2, 2021)

Everything matters, including race. But the 5'7 ugly guy with swag and who takes enough action is going to get laid a whole lot more than a 6'2 chadlite with no confidence and who takes little action.


----------



## .👽. (Jun 2, 2021)

Agree with height. Its pretty much useless in the dating world. Face is everything. Race is kinda legit tho cuz many girls would still reject you cuz of Your race.

The better you look the more girls you can get but still its a no go for many girls. No matter how Chad looking you are. Even jeremy Meeks is too ethnic looking for some girls


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jun 2, 2021)

LOL that comic at the end


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

Of course blacks have high SMV because of the BLM and BBC propaganda

The only races that have a tax in the West are dark skin curries and asians

Inb4 biggdink says that asians slay in Canada


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> Both Meeks and Chris Brown are mixed


Most african americans are mixed, just like I am. It changes literally nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> CUCKOLD PORN MEGATHREAD (NSFW ALLOWED)
> 
> 
> SHOW ME YOUR BEST CUCKOLD PORN! WHETHER ITS VIDEOS, IMAGERY OR GIFS! (extra points if it has castration) ] @Toska @kjsbdfiusdf @JM10 @GigaChang @Ritalincel @Idfkbruh @Playboypuertorican @GucciBananaBrick @JimmyDreamsOfZygos @BigJimsWornOutTires
> ...


And you belong in the gulag coper


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jun 2, 2021)

why is some retard with "mentalcel" in his username telling other people to stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> dnd


did not deed


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 2, 2021)

I supose you are either ethnic or a manlet, or maybe even both


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> why is some retard with "mentalcel" in his username telling other people to stop coping


I've already proven my tyronelite status coper. Now move along normie.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Everything matters, including race. But the 5'7 ugly guy with swag and who takes enough action is going to get laid a whole lot more than a 6'2 chadlite with no confidence and who takes little action.


Keep coping. Face mogs all.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Agree with height. Its pretty much useless in the dating world. Face is everything. Race is kinda legit tho cuz many girls would still reject you cuz of Your race.
> 
> The better you look the more girls you can get but still its a no go for many girls. No matter how Chad looking you are. Even jeremy Meeks is too ethnic looking for some girls


yet girls of every race were simping for him lol. Who gives a fuck if a few normies wont fuck when you got millions thirsting after you.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> this


Keep simping for asian girls you'll never get to fuck, you oneitis faggot.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 2, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> why is some retard with "mentalcel" in his username telling other people to stop coping


0 self awareness


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> 0 self awareness


Another coper. Welcome to the party


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you, TyroneLite !

MAGA !


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> I supose you are either ethnic or a manlet, or maybe even both


Another coper


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Keep coping. Face mogs all.


I'm 6'3 chadlite. This coping wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Thank you, TyroneLite !
> 
> MAGA !


Trump should've won. I hate liberals.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Trump should've won. I hate liberals.


He was right about the virus being a chinese leak! Now all the libs are agreeing !


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 2, 2021)

this is the 1000th time explaining it

you are the only autist who thinks vinnie is 5'8, most girls think he's 6'0 cuz he was listed as that on his modeling site


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Going2KillMyself said:


> He was right about the virus being a chinese leak! Now all the libs are agreeing !


He says the brutal truth about the world. I liked him more for his straightforwardness than policies.. and also triggering liberals.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> Of course blacks have high SMV because of the BLM and BBC propaganda
> 
> The only races that have a tax in the West are dark skin curries and asians
> 
> Inb4 biggdink says that asians slay in Canada


titkok maxxed asians have god tier smv everywhere keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> shut the fuck up nigger, you wanna talk some shit?


Yes, yes I do. Keep coping basement dweller. You'll never get to fuck any of your oneitises you worship. How does it feel to be a subhuman worthless incel?


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> titkok maxxed asians have god tier smv everywhere keep coping


I never see italian girls with asian boyfriends....must be an american thing


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> this is the 1000th time explaining it
> 
> you are the only autist who thinks vinnie is 5'8, most girls think he's 6'0 cuz he was listed as that on his modeling site


His height was publicly posted in his upcoming fight (which was 5'8), coper. Now move along dumbass.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> I never see italian girls with asian boyfriends....must be an american thing


because Italy is mostly white, crazy observation


----------



## lutte (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> *The ethnicity cope. CHAD IS ITS OWN RACE:*
> This is mainly aimed at black men, other ethnicities may have it differently.
> Tell Jeremy meeks, stefan tomlin (the most swiped man on tinder), Chris Brown, Trey songz, and the hundreds of black tyrones on tiktok/instagram, and the dozens of black athletes that they'll have a hard time slaying bc of their race JFL. You got white girls and latinas on tiktok and instagram simping for them hard smh. I remember one time this white chick I came across on tiktok was saying how she was penpaling this black dude in prison simply bc he was goodlooking and other white girls in the comments were asking how to do the same for other black men. That was the weirdest shit I even seen but it goes to show that even felons can slay if they're good looking (Hence, Jeremy meeks).


tag him coward @Blackgymmax


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jun 2, 2021)

I would be chad if I was white


----------



## lutte (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> Of course blacks have high SMV because of the BLM and BBC propaganda
> 
> The only races that have a tax in the West are dark skin curries and asians
> 
> Inb4 biggdink says that asians slay in Canada


after @Biggdink pumped and dumped his latest slay she called her asian friend over and he got to hug her... brutal bluepill


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

lutte said:


> tag him coward @Blackgymmax


That weird fuck is either a white basement dweller larping as a black man or a hardcore coping loser. Send that loser to china, north korea, or venezuela.


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> His height was publicly posted in his upcoming fight (which was 5'8), coper. Now move along dumbass.


idfc u incel, keep making autistic posts while average and subpar looking guys are having plenty of sex


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> idfc u incel, keep making autistic posts while average and subpar looking guys are having plenty of sex


 Keep coping loser. I already have proven my status as a tyronelite while 50% of this forums users are coping incel losers, not even normie-tier.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> *INB4 "dnd"*
> 
> Getting tired of all these height and ethnicity copers LOL.
> 
> ...



nigga shut your ugly black ass up. girls virtue signal for black guys. most girls hate black guys of all level which is why my tyrone fishes do 1/15th as good as my white chadfishes u ape


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

i know a black guy whos male model tier and his fucking tinder experiments do worse than a lot of the white guys on this fucking app even tho he actually BLOWS UP on tiktok. youre just some dumb ugly nigger in denial


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> nigga shut your ugly black ass up. girls virtue signal for black guys. most girls hate black guys of all level which is why my tyrone fishes do 1/15th as good as my white chadfishes u ape


 The biggest coper on this forum is finally here. Been waiting for your weird faggot ass to show up.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

however, a tyrone could probably get a v gl gf or any decent looking black guy, however the VAST MAJORITY OF WOMEN WILL THINK HES SUBHUMAN.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Keep coping. Face mogs all.


But whites have better features on average so they look better on average , i was talking about this on another thread idk if its the race that's really the failo cause there is going to be some blacks who have genuinely good features and will mog whites but they seem to be rare like if you put average normie black vs average normie white, white will probably mog cause of better features and maybe coloring too.

I think it's the rating scale that is wrong if a white normie mog another black normie the black normie was just never a normie in the first place imo, idc if its features from his races or whatever that failo him you have to rate everyone equally.

Also whites will always get an advantage cause they are the most desired race but at the end it all come to face and if a girl find a face better looking than an other face race won't change anything .

Tbh im still trying to figure this out im not sure of everything.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i know a black guy whos male model tier and his fucking tinder experiments do worse than a lot of the white guys on this fucking app even tho he actually BLOWS UP on tiktok. youre just some dumb ugly nigger in denial


I KnOW A BlAcK GuY. I'm sure you know alot weirdo. Stop stealing pics and vids from people white larping faggot. I'm reporting you to the authorities for catfishing weirdo.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> The biggest coper on this forum is finally here. Been waiting for your weird faggot ass to show up.


yes, biggest coper, meanwhile broderick hunter does 1/20th as good as zach cox and all my lightskin chadfishes. literal low iq chimp


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Keep coping loser. I already have proven my status as a tyronelite while 50% of this forums users are coping incel losers, not even normie-tier.


who tf cares if youre tyronelite, i've also had good ratings on this forum, if youre a "mentalcel" therefore you dont get pussy so youre as bad as subhumans

and is that you on your pfp? why tf are u taking a selfie with a reflex camera lmao


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yes, biggest coper, meanwhile broderick hunter does 1/20th as good as zach cox and all my lightskin chadfishes. literal low iq chimp


Keep coping weirdo. Go jerk off your your collection of BBC porn on your computer, white cuck.


----------



## .👽. (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> yet girls of every race were simping for him lol. Who gives a fuck if a few normies wont fuck when you got millions thirsting after you.


Yea it doesnt really matter. Except maybe you want some special girl and she doesn't want non whites. Thing is you need to be 5-5,5psl or more to overcome the racepill imo


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I KnOW A BlAcK GuY. I'm sure you know alot weirdo. Stop stealing pics and vids from people white larping faggot. I'm reporting you to the authorities for catfishing weirdo.


legit ape thinks a guy with a girl on tiktok means shit when 0 tinder experiments have tyrones doing even half as good as a white chad.
i literally spoke to a male model black guy who TOLD ME THIS UP HAND THAT BEING BLACK IS A MAJOR FAILO. He can still pull the occasional super gl woman, however on average, white guys of lower psl get the same quality and far more consistently w 3x the matches. A MALE MODEL BLACK GUY. you are some delusional nigger.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> who tf cares if youre tyronelite, i've also had good ratings on this forum, if youre a "mentalcel" therefore you dont get pussy so youre as bad as subhumans
> 
> and is that you on your pfp? why tf are u taking a selfie with a reflex camera lmao


I did it for the flex. It's something you broke boys can't afford, wage cuck.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> legit ape thinks a guy with a girl on tiktok means shit when 0 tinder experiments have tyrones doing even half as good as a white chad.
> i literally spoke to a male model black guy who TOLD ME THIS UP HAND THAT BEING BLACK IS A MAJOR FAILO. He can still pull the occasional super gl woman, however on average, white guys of lower psl get the same quality and far more consistently w 3x the matches. A MALE MODEL BLACK GUY. you are some delusional nigger.


How does it feel to be so deep into your larp that you can't pull out?


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I'm reporting you to the authorities for catfishing weirdo.


----------



## .👽. (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> legit ape thinks a guy with a girl on tiktok means shit when 0 tinder experiments have tyrones doing even half as good as a white chad.
> i literally spoke to a male model black guy who TOLD ME THIS UP HAND THAT BEING BLACK IS A MAJOR FAILO. He can still pull the occasional super gl woman, however on average, white guys of lower psl get the same quality and far more consistently w 3x the matches. A MALE MODEL BLACK GUY. you are some delusional nigger.


Yea normie black or non white guy struggles more than a normie white guy


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I did it for the flex. It's something you broke boys can't afford, wage cuck.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I did it for the flex. It's something you broke boys can't afford, wage cuck.


buy a new race.

@AhmedBakr my boy, come put this nigger in his place


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yes, biggest coper, meanwhile broderick hunter does 1/20th as good as zach cox and all my lightskin chadfishes. literal low iq chimp


Broderick hunter is a gigatyrone. He shd slay. There must something rlly wrong with ur tinder elo Score or with women.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1161909


got em


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 2, 2021)

I swear that black guy with his blonde stacy girlfriend destroyed my life


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> buy a new race.
> 
> @AhmedBakr my boy, come put this nigger in his place


That's prob your real profile weirdo


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


----------



## Chowdog (Jun 2, 2021)

these niggas fr don't have any friends to bully them for that cringe ass trash tik tok


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

tyrone vs exotic chad.
shit isnt even fucking close. this dude only got one first message from a landwhale ugly chick kek


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Broderick hunter is a gigatyrone why does he not slay? There must something rlly wrong with ur tinder elo Score or with women.


Wdym he got Only 4 Likes in India with @Yoyome99 Experiment.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yea normie black or non white guy struggles more than a normie white guy


I rarely see black americans on incel forums. It's usually indians, south americans, and white people. This is def far from the truth.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Wdym he got Only 4 Likes in India with @Yoyome99 Experiment.


bbc halo bro!


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> *INB4 "dnd"*
> 
> Getting tired of all these height and ethnicity copers LOL.
> 
> ...



Height is cope
I'm 6 feet and never even got complimented on my height even once by a foid.
Jfl they even told me once why are you taller than the hot guys you don't deserve to be tall


----------



## .👽. (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I rarely see black americans on incel forums. It's usually indians, south americans, and white people. This is def far from the truth.


Tbh i dont know any black guy irl but brown and asian guys they do bad on tinder BUT my normie white friends do bad too so. Whatever just looksmax you can't Change your race anyway


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I rarely see black americans on incel forums. It's usually indians, south americans, and white people. This is def far from the truth.


Blacks can't be incel in 2021 because they have #BLM and BBC halo


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I rarely see black americans on incel forums. It's usually indians, south americans, and white people. This is def far from the truth.


yea cuz niggas like you out here fucking 300lb landwhales


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> tyrone vs exotic chad.
> shit isnt even fucking close. this dude only got one first message from a landwhale ugly chick kek


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yea cuz niggas like you out here fucking 300lb landwhales


And weirdos like you are larping


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


>



low iq. he has body halo + hes been running his account forever and most of the women are shit tier in looks. 
the one i showed you was in ONE DAY. I ran austin dunham in one day and he came nowhere fucking close to the white guy


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> low iq. he has body halo + hes been running his account forever and most of the women are shit tier in looks.
> the one i showed you was in ONE DAY. I ran austin dunham in one day and he came nowhere fucking close to the white guy


I can show you tons of vids of black tyrones slaying on tinder. Your little experiment means shit. Anyone can fake anything these days to fit an agenda, white larper . Now go on with your cope.


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> And weirdos like you are larping


Indeed @Blackgymmax is tyrone and complains because white chad gets 4 matches more than him


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I can show you tons of vids of black tyrones slaying on tinder. Your little experiment means shit. Anyone can fake anything these days to fit an agenda, white larper . Now go on with your cope.


no you cant because they literally dont do anywhere near as close as white guys lmao. gymmaxing is really the only way that black guys can do v well and the quality will still be shit for the most part . face alone, its over for black guys 100%


----------



## Pantherus (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> *Tyrone after deepthroating someone's daughter*


bro?


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> low iq. he has body halo + hes been running his account forever and most of the women are shit tier in looks.
> the one i showed you was in ONE DAY. I ran austin dunham in one day and he came nowhere fucking close to the white guy


Ur on point about ethnics getting lesser matches than whites tbh. Dark skinned Tyrones even lose out to chaddams and Light skinned chadpreets in fact



Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> no you cant because they literally dont do anywhere near as close as white guys lmao. gymmaxing is really the only way that black guys can do v well and the quality will still be shit for the most part . face alone, its over for black guys 100%


You're just outting yourself more and more as a larper . Imagine being such a weirdo incel that this is what gets you off.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


>



and reminder, THIS is what happens when a balding shit looking white guy hits the gym.


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Ur on point about ethnics getting lesser matches than whites tbh. Dark skinned Tyrones even lose out to chaddams and Light skinned chadpreets in fact
> 
> 
> 
> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


Didn't expect Sid to do that well tbh.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Ur on point about ethnics getting lesser matches than whites tbh. Dark skinned Tyrones even lose out to chaddams and Light skinned chadpreets in fact
> 
> 
> 
> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


gymcelling is legit the only way a black dude can even compete with a white guy given the white guy isnt gymcelled in the slightest. you need to bleach your skin and gymcel ONTOP of a good face to really stand a chance


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Didn't expect Sid to do that well tbh.


White chad>Chadriguez>Chaddam>Light skinned chadpreet>Dark Tyrone>Dark chadpreet>East Asian chang>South East Asian chang. Caucasoid skull and lighter skin always mogs and the closer u are to a white chad the higher the SMV

@Blackgymmax


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> and reminder, THIS is what happens when a balding shit looking white guy hits the gym.


That's what happens when a guy gets his hair back with hair transplant


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> gymcelling is legit the only way a black dude can even compete with a white guy given the white guy isnt gymcelled in the slightest. you need to bleach your skin and gymcel ONTOP of a good face to really stand a chance


minimum body for blacks:







for whites:


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> and reminder, THIS is what happens when a balding shit looking white guy hits the gym.


The most swiped guy on tinder is a black man. Keep coping loser.


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> White chad>Chadriguez>Chaddam>Light skinned chadpreet>Dark Tyrone>Dark chadpreet>East Asian chang>South East Asian chang. Caucasoid skull and lighter skin always mogs and the closer u are to a white chad the higher the SMV
> 
> @Blackgymmax


That's why Sikkunt did well. He gets 99 likes on Tinder Canada Easily


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> minimum body for blacks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet most thugmaxxing black dudes are puny skinny fucks. Another coper.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> That's why Sikkunt did well. He gets 99 likes on Tinder Canada Easily


yea but he didnt do anywhere near as good as zack cox who got 99+ in half an hour


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yea but he didnt do anywhere near as good as zack cox who got 99+ in half an hour


Zach Cox is White Chad not Suprised with his Success. Top tier pheno too.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jun 2, 2021)

Yh bu that ethnic guy mogs so not fair experiment 


Blackgymmax said:


> tyrone vs exotic chad.
> shit isnt even fucking close. this dude only got one first message from a landwhale ugly chick kek


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Zach Cox is White Chad not Suprised with his Success. Top tier pheno too.


yes but hes not even the highest fucking level of chad thats the insane part. hes just pretty boy chad.fucking marc fitt can get like 70+ in 10 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> White chad>Chadriguez>Chaddam>Light skinned chadpreet>Dark Tyrone>Dark chadpreet>East Asian chang>South East Asian chang. Caucasoid skull and lighter skin always mogs and the closer u are to a white chad the higher the SMV
> 
> @Blackgymmax


Keep coping. Not all women are attracted to white men, in the first place. And, as I said, chad is it's own race. Chads are in the top 10% of society so women will be glad to secure any one of any race.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 2, 2021)

Race doesn't matter sweetie 
We're all equal


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Keep coping. Not all women are attracted to white men, in the first place. And, as I said, chad is it's own race. Chads are in the top 10% of society so women will be glad to secure any one of any race.


yes, only 90%+ of them like white guys, anyways nigger, like a tyrone bleached and got lightskin his smv would SKY ROCKET


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> tyrone vs exotic chad.
> shit isnt even fucking close. this dude only got one first message from a landwhale ugly chick kek



How is this guy mogging all the other chads then including thw white one, he still looks ethnic, I think he is Rome Flynn who is mullato


@Blackgymmax


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> The most swiped guy on tinder is a black man. Keep coping loser.


He's not even gymmaxxed 




How is it possible @Blackgymmax ?? Srs, I can't understand this, he's not that gl


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> He's not even gymmaxxed
> View attachment 1161952
> 
> How is it possible @Blackgymmax ?? Srs, I can't understand this, he's not that gl
> View attachment 1161963


U do know he's bisexual right?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> He's not even gymmaxxed
> View attachment 1161952
> 
> How is it possible @Blackgymmax ?? Srs, I can't understand this, he's not that gl
> View attachment 1161963


hes not getting the most yes swipes on tinder at all lol


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> U do know he's bisexual right?


well that explains it. factor in men and that makes perfect sense


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> hes not getting the most yes swipes on tinder at all lol


They say that he got most matches than everyone else


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> They say that he got most matches than everyone else


Yet he found his gf irl.


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> well that explains it. factor in men and that makes perfect sense





gamma said:


> They say that he got most matches than everyone else


His current partner


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Yet he found his gf irl.


Yeah he must be quite blackpilled to not Ltr a Tinder slut


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> His current partner
> 
> View attachment 1161969


His hairline is super fake btw, he got scalp micropigmentation


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> His current partner
> 
> View attachment 1161969


That's not his current partner. They broke up ages ago lol. And anyone can cherrypick pics. This dude clearly gets around


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Caging at this thread


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> That's not his current partner. They broke up ages ago lol. And anyone can cherrypick pics. This dude clearly gets around


That was after status talk about before. In 2019 he was dating that woman


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jun 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> .


I saw your original post and agree. I got non-black/non-white female friends who aren't into white dudes and met plenty of white girls who also aren't into them (preferring black, arabian, or latino men). White men are only most valued in majority white communities,


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> White chad>Chadriguez>Chaddam>Light skinned chadpreet>Dark Tyrone>Dark chadpreet>East Asian chang>South East Asian chang. Caucasoid skull and lighter skin always mogs and the closer u are to a white chad the higher the SMV
> 
> @Blackgymmax


Wouldn't tyrone mog light chadpreet ? 

post a light skinned 6 PSL chadpreet for clarification


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Wouldn't tyrone mog light chadpreet ?
> 
> post a light skinned 6 PSL chadpreet for clarification





Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


I always see middle eastern girls go for white guys and black guys tho


----------



## MugzLePew (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I saw your original post and agree. I got non-black/non-white female friends who aren't into white dudes and met plenty of white girls who also aren't into them (preferring black, arabian, or latino men). White men are only most valued in majority white communities,


I agree. but don't bother trying to convinced these low t aspies here otherwise. Its a waste of time.
take a short ethnic like 6ix9ine for example. He likes big booty primitive latina/black girls like




You think a guy like him is loosing sleep because he cant attract girls like these.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> *INB4 "dnd"*
> 
> Getting tired of all these height and ethnicity copers LOL.
> 
> ...



@cmurda is that you bro?


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> light chadpreet


Light chadpreet looks med so has good smv


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I always see middle eastern girls go for white guys and black guys tho


IDK atleast from the tinder experiments I've seen online. White guys mog extremely hard. They have by far the widest appeal


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> Light chadpreet looks med so has good smv


Sid looks Hispanic imo


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2021)

You may like gobbling up the same shit content, that doesn't mean the rest of us need to like your shit sandwich.


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


Thanks for sharing. I think Chad could be better this guy looks a bit "weird"

How would you guys rate him PSLwise?















gamma said:


> Light chadpreet looks med so has good smv










He looks indian bro but it's better for you Indian guys.






This is med looking tbh


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Thanks for sharing. I think Chad could be better this guy looks a bit "weird"
> 
> How would you guys rate him PSLwise?
> 
> ...



NCT and orbitals assymetries and high hairline but very good bones and body. Still a Chad despite the bad eye area. 5.5-6psl


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> it's better for you Indian guys.


I'm not indian jfl 
I'm italian


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 2, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> NCT and orbitals assymetries but very good bones. Still a Chad despite the bad eye area. 5.5-6psl


Wouldn't 5.5 PSL be too harsh? I assumed dead 6 PSL


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> Light chadpreet looks med so has good smv


med to normies which is all that matters, he looks curry as shit to me simply because of eye area.

a lot of people in this forum forget that normies don't know shit about coloring or phenotypes. They determine race by skin tone specifically


----------



## Preston (Jun 2, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Wouldn't 5.5 PSL be too harsh? I assumed dead 6 PSL


Sure 6 sounds fair


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 2, 2021)

God I hate tik tok..


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jun 2, 2021)

if op wasnt a height coper i would have considered reading


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jun 2, 2021)

Vinnie hacker has a really average af face, gymfuel


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 2, 2021)

JFL at all the ugly dudes in the comment section coping cuz they cant get with this chick


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> white guys of lower psl get the same quality and far more consistently w 3x the matches. A MALE MODEL BLACK GUY. you are some delusional nigger.


Legit my brotha


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 2, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Jfl they even told me once why are you taller than the hot guys you don't deserve to be tall


Fuckin brutal


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MugzLePew said:


> I agree. but don't bother trying to convinced these low t aspies here otherwise. Its a waste of time.
> take a short ethnic like 6ix9ine for example. He likes big booty primitive latina/black girls like
> View attachment 1162015
> 
> ...


meme. the average fat white guy gets girls like the one above meanwhile sixnine has to become a famous rapper to pay for em lol


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> That's not his current partner. They broke up ages ago lol. And anyone can cherrypick pics. This dude clearly gets around


clown. he had to legit get famous and rich to get any decent women


----------



## one job away (Jun 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> dnrd


Facts


----------



## xefo (Jun 2, 2021)

>chad is it’s own race
>links some tiktoks with 10k likes (probably all from coping niggercels to cope just like you) which literally are fetishising black men, not chads - and this fetish is rare as fuck anyway


----------



## loksr (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> I never see italian girls with asian boyfriends....must be an american thing





GigaChang said:


> because Italy is mostly white, crazy observation


I’m not saying I don’t believe you, but I grew up in a pretty asian/korean city in america, and I’ve literally never seen an AMWF couple irl before


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 2, 2021)

@MentalcelTyronelite another thing to consider is the location of the chick.

If she grew up in an area where there are mostly black, white, hispanic guys etc that’s usually what she’s gonna go for cuz that’s all that’s _*available & what she’s been exposed to *_in said area or demographic


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jun 2, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Fuckin brutal


It was back in my bluepilled hs days. I was fat as fuck didn't shower or even bother to take care and look after myself instead i was playing games like Shin Megami Tensei all day what a fatass retard i was


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @MentalcelTyronelite another thing to consider is the location of the chick.
> 
> If she grew up in an area where there are mostly black, white, hispanic guys etc that’s usually what she’s gonna go for cuz that’s all that’s _*available & what she’s been exposed to *_in said area or demographic


I agree. I've been saying this for years tbh. More exposure to other races = more likely to date other races.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> JFL at all the ugly dudes in the comment section coping cuz they cant get with this chick
> 
> View attachment 1162053


Copers gonna cope


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> You may like gobbling up the same shit content, that doesn't mean the rest of us need to like your shit sandwich.


Copers gonna cope


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

MugzLePew said:


> I agree. but don't bother trying to convinced these low t aspies here otherwise. Its a waste of time.
> take a short ethnic like 6ix9ine for example. He likes big booty primitive latina/black girls like
> View attachment 1162015
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I'm not attracted to white women. Latina > middle eastern > black > white > asian. They cannot accept the fact that not everyone is attracted to them lol


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> if op wasnt a height coper i would have considered reading


My height on my ID is, ironically, higher than the height I claim. ID = 5'10 (which I was at some point). The height I claim = 5'9, which is what I am now, maybe a little more. I don't have a reason to larp on here. I'm not a loser incel.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> This is exactly why I'm not attracted to white women. Latina > middle eastern > black > white > asian. They cannot accept the fact that not everyone is attracted to them lol


its like the exact reverse order of races that reject darker black guys like yourself


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> its like the exact reverse order of races that reject darker black guys like yourself


I was entertained at first but your larping is getting boring now. Like I tell other incel losers, "your copes don't change my reality". You're a bummy incel probably making minimum wage who spends all his time on the internet not doing anything productive with his life. I only come on here when i'm bored and want to laugh at losers like you and people with oneitis. Have fun


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I was entertained at first but your larping is getting boring now. Like I tell other incel losers, "your copes don't change my reality". You're a bummy incel probably making minimum wage who spends all his time on the internet not doing anything productive with his life. I only come on here when i'm bored and want to laugh at losers like you and people with oneitis. Have fun


you realize the evidence points to me being correct? YOUR copes dont change reality u dumb nigger


----------



## goat2x (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> How does it feel to be so deep into your larp that you can't pull out?


Holy shit you insecure manlet subhuman weirdo faggot

he literally made videos on youtube he is indeed black stop sucking white peoples cock you fucking dwarf subhuman


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> who tf cares if youre tyronelite, i've also had good ratings on this forum, if youre a "mentalcel" therefore you dont get pussy so youre as bad as subhumans
> 
> and is that you on your pfp? why tf are u taking a selfie with a reflex camera lmao


heres the kicker
tyrones have shit smv, and tyronelites are pretty much bottom of the barrel trash who resort to fat chicks. Tyronelite is basically low tier normie white with less quality


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 2, 2021)

africancel said:


> How is this guy mogging all the other chads then including thw white one, he still looks ethnic, I think he is Rome Flynn who is mullato
> 
> 
> @Blackgymmax



nah mulatto exotic niggas mog hard af. dis the exception.. crazy how he even got away w being so dark


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 2, 2021)

thanks for the information greycel


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> This is exactly why I'm not attracted to white women. Latina > middle eastern > black > white > asian. They cannot accept the fact that not everyone is attracted to them lol


This the only post you’ve made in this thread that isn’t cope 

except 

middle eastern > Asian = Latina = black > white


----------



## .👽. (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


Damn Arab Chad on par with white Chad


----------



## fogdart (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yes, biggest coper, meanwhile broderick hunter does 1/20th as good as zach cox and all my lightskin chadfishes. literal low iq chimp


Location matters a lot with the SMV of blacks. Whites have a higher SMV than blacks — that’s a fact but black guys SMV is not as low as you claim. Location also matters a lot for blacks. The Examples OP used are terrible tho.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jun 2, 2021)

@Ritalincel Hi


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Jun 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> I never see italian girls with asian boyfriends....must be an american thing


You have to consider that Asian boys are few in Italy tbh. Seeing a ricecel tier dude with shit fade haircut, so not even kpopmaxxed, with Italian teen girlfriend bluepilled me for days. Just be NT and just be lucky


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 3, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> tyrone vs exotic chad.
> shit isnt even fucking close. this dude only got one first message from a landwhale ugly chick kek



I live in Auckland, why you would you chadfish a black guy in Auckland lmao, locationmaxxing is legit, black men don't do well in New Zealand.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 3, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> White chad>Chadriguez>Chaddam>Light skinned chadpreet>Dark Tyrone>Dark chadpreet>East Asian chang>South East Asian chang. Caucasoid skull and lighter skin always mogs and the closer u are to a white chad the higher the SMV
> 
> @Blackgymmax


Basically saying that women are racist


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 3, 2021)

That last girl was literally shrek tier


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 3, 2021)

Interesting discussion tbh, here's my thoughts.

WARNING LONG ESSAY BECAUSE IM BORED 

White men overall will have the most mainstream appeal worldwide no matter which country you put them in.

Black men will do great in countries where people are not racist and have exposure to black culture ( music, media etc), also countries in which positive stereotypes apply to black men, ie strong, athletic, not all countries promote black men like this, for example in New Zealand, polynesian men are generally considered strong and athletic= good genes, that's why black men won't do well here as shown by the experiment above.

Women are racist. A lot of ethnic women won't want black men because they know they're babies will turn out to be dark skinned and they hate dark skin and non caucasian features, ethnic women are aware of how black women struggle in dating, by reproducing with a black men, they know they're daughter will not be attractive to the majority of the dating market as she will be half black half ethnic.


Being light skinned is generally considered being better looking in every race except for in white people themselves lmao( really pale white dudes have no appeal, white women prefer not the pasty white dudes) . Black community even acknowledges how being lightskinned is a privilege and makes you more attractive, the thirst for mulattos is heaps.

In every other culture the whiter looking you are, ie the whiter looking Arab, whiter looking Latino and south asian will always do better because of more caucasian admixture, essentially meaning ethnic features are ugly.

As a black man you have to be really good looking to even beat an average man especially in online dating where girls are way more superficial . White man simply has this biggest appeal to all races because all ethnic women prefer light skin and want to dilute their genes and white women obviously like their own men to a good amount


Yes this is long essay but I'm bored as shit and this thread was interesting, first time I've seen too black men argue strongly on this forum. Usually there's a lot of solidarity.

Tagging the brothers to see what they think:

@Wallenberg @turkproducer @africancel @Blackgymmax @MentalcelTyronelite @SubhumanCurrycel @volcelfatcel


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 3, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Interesting discussion tbh, here's my thoughts.
> 
> WARNING LONG ESSAY BECAUSE IM BORED
> 
> ...


agreed but unfortunately i can’t relate as a low class ethnic arab


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> @Ritalincel Hi


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 3, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> agreed but unfortunately i can’t relate as a low class ethnic arab


Ur literally white holy fuck you have like the most appeal to women in the world


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 3, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> agreed but unfortunately i can’t relate as a low class ethnic arab


ogrepilled


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 3, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Ur literally white holy fuck you have like the most appeal to women in the world


It’s all a cope, unremarkable face compared to what women want at least 

To ethnics I am white to whites I am some sort of weird concoction of muttness

Also face is more important than pheno unless you’re deathnic, aka aboriginal


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 3, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> It’s all a cope, unremarkable face compared to what women want at least
> 
> To ethnics I am white to whites I am some sort of weird concoction of muttness
> 
> Also face is more important than pheno unless you’re deathnic, aka aboriginal


Just be thankful you're not east Asian or south asian, you say aboriginal but south asian and east asian phenotypes are pretty bad if you don't have a good face and if you have a below average face with those phenotypes, it's gonna be like nearly impossible to date 

They make up most of the worlds population and both have to jump through extreme hurdles to do well dating in the west. Imagine seeing your women cuck you for white men 24/7

Phenotype matters heaps if you're non white.
You wouldn't understand till you are south asian or east asian.
You have a good phenotype, yeah sure you can always have better but that's always gonna be the case unless you're like north atlantid or some shit.

As for face , face always beats phenotype , but phenotype has a lot of importance as well


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 3, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Interesting discussion tbh, here's my thoughts.
> 
> WARNING LONG ESSAY BECAUSE IM BORED
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree that in general light skin is better than dark skin and this goes for all people except white people. White people should have a light tan, being pale is looksmin.

Also, I agree that some ethnic women, not just Asians, prefer white men. I have a friend who is a sufficiently attractive black girl and she dislikes black men. She's not the only one who thinks like that.

Of course, this doesn't mean that ethnic guys can't do well - they can and some do well indeed.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jun 3, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1163313


----------



## gamma (Jun 3, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Thanks for sharing. I think Chad could be better this guy looks a bit "weird"
> 
> How would you guys rate him PSLwise?


Is the white fitness model roided? In the video looks big
@Blackgymmax thoughts


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Is the white fitness model roided? In the video looks big
> @Blackgymmax thoughts


no, looks natty


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Is the white fitness model roided? In the video looks big
> @Blackgymmax thoughts


Natty. Check his transformation by time. No sus jump + he isn't that big.


----------



## gamma (Jun 3, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Natty. Check his transformation by time. No sus jump + he isn't that big.


wow that's top tier for a natural


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> wow that's top tier for a natural


He had a good base imo 


gamma said:


> wow that's top tier for a natural


He's pumped fyi.

He looks big in his shirtless photos but he looks slim in a shirt.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 3, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Interesting discussion tbh, here's my thoughts.
> 
> WARNING LONG ESSAY BECAUSE IM BORED
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree but I don't think it primarily has to do with getting mixed race kids per say. It's because race carries social status, this is the primary reason JBW works even if the guy is objectively hideous, being associated with a white person romantically increases social status and since women care more about it then the effect is amplified.

The whiter you look the more you are divorced from your ethnic/black side which tend to be associated with low class and sometimes criminality, even if you as an individual aren't any of those things. So many women would not want to associate even with the most attractive black guy cause of this, unless he looks mixed.

Which is why I say ethnics shouldn't have fully ethnic kids especially swarthy or darker skin kids living in western countries.


----------



## koalendo (Jun 3, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> agreed but unfortunately i can’t relate as a low class ethnic arab


which type of Arab are you?


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Jun 7, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Everything matters, including race. But the 5'7 ugly guy with swag and who takes enough action is going to get laid a whole lot more than a 6'2 chadlite with no confidence and who takes little action.


Unlikely and even then quality not quantity


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 9, 2021)

Newone said:


> I swear that black guy with his blonde stacy girlfriend destroyed my life


that's the thing, he's just some black GUY not Tyrone so a stacy like that is going to be a very rare pull for him. He might be super BBCmaxxed and was able to fuck the feelings into her or she has a BBC fetish that turned real. Or maybe she's just a nigga chaser.

Regardless, a guy of his looks level will not be pulling legitamate white stacies like that very often at all, if ever.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 9, 2021)

xefo said:


> >chad is it’s own race
> >links some tiktoks with 10k likes (probably all from coping niggercels to cope just like you) which literally are fetishising black men, not chads - and this fetish is rare as fuck anyway


low likes for a tik tok and there plenty stacies of the same caliber that would be disgusted by him and never look his way especially given the fact he isn't even tyrone.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 9, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @MentalcelTyronelite another thing to consider is the location of the chick.
> 
> If she grew up in an area where there are mostly black, white, hispanic guys etc that’s usually what she’s gonna go for cuz that’s all that’s _*available & what she’s been exposed to *_in said area or demographic


fetish probably was all it was, She may have only planned to have an experience but got some good dick and stayed.


----------



## Edgar (Jun 15, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Everything matters, including race. But the 5'7 ugly guy with swag and who takes enough action is going to get laid a whole lot more than a 6'2 chadlite with no confidence and who takes little action.


just take a shower amirite?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 6, 2021)

@subhuman incel @PingPong @LooksOverAll


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 6, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @subhuman incel @PingPong @LooksOverAll


Me and @LooksOverAll dnrd


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 6, 2021)

PingPong said:


> Me and @LooksOverAll dnrd


😡


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 6, 2021)

Giga cope 
Girls who like black guys don’t care if you’re 2/10 or 10/10 

same with girls who like white pretty boys, roidcels, tall guys etc


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 6, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Giga cope
> Girls who like black guys don’t care if you’re 2/10 or 10/10
> 
> same with girls who like white pretty boys, roidcels, tall guys etc


he is 5'9 so your height theory is gigacope
@PingPong @looksmaxxer234


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Oct 30, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> *INB4 "dnd"*
> 
> Getting tired of all these height and ethnicity copers LOL.
> 
> ...



Justin Bieber is 5'7.5 and zayn malik is 5'7.75, nick jonas is 5'6.75 and the other ones are 5'7.5-5'7.75, this actually just further proves your point more, celebheights is more accurate than google


----------

